# Nuts&Bolts - OK Archery DST 40...preview of my review



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Can't wait for the full review! Seems like the best designed bow on the market right now


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks good. Lookin forward to the rest of your review and love that color!


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Nuts & Bolts I'd like to hear why you use the string technique as well when you get the full write up. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Doesnt surprise me. Everyone that has shot mine has been dead on shooting it. Actually most shoot it better than me. 

First thing most comment on is how its balanced and holds on target.

Been looking forward to your review. 
DB


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

RCR_III said:


> Nuts & Bolts I'd like to hear why you use the string technique as well when you get the full write up. Looking forward to it!


The DST 40 is a semi-custom build.
I requested the smaller cam design for speed,
at a 29-inch draw length,
so Chris at OK Archery used a slightly different limb pocket to get to
the 29-inch AMO draw length.

So,
as delivered from the factory,
straight out of the box....

the cam timing position (starting rotation position)
had a very aggressive draw cycle. I'm keeping notes,
as I tweak the timing, to get a smoother draw cycle.

Chris at OK Archery warned me that this "speed combo" was going to be aggressive
where as his larger cam designs are smoother, by design.

So,
I'm running experiments, tuning by FEEL only...no draw force curves, yet.

When I find the "right balance", find the final sweet spot for cam rotation position..

then,
I run a draw force curve for the "tweaked spec" version
and 
run a draw force curve for the "factory spec" version.

The factory spec version is aggressive...
builds up to peak weight very quickly, 
long flat plateau at peak draw weight, 
and then drops/ramps down quickly to holding weight.


----------



## Andrew.C (Oct 6, 2011)

nuts&bolts said:


> The DST 40 is a semi-custom build.
> I requested the smaller cam design for speed,
> at a 29-inch draw length,
> so Chris at OK Archery used a slightly different limb pocket to get to
> ...


I think he meant why you use the string to tune as opposed to paper, walkback, etc.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Alan,

Sweet bow! The design has to be the easiest to tune on the market!

Norm


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Like I have been saying...OK Archery is the World's best Compound Bow. You really should treat yourself to one.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Cant wait for my DST 36


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

nuts&bolts said:


> O
> 
> Most European bows are sold based on TRUE DL, which is 1.75-inches LESS than AMO DL.


Alan, OK Archery is the only manufacturer I know that uses true DL.
Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, Martin, Elite etc. are sold based on AMO DL same as in the states.

Felix


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Honeymonster said:


> Alan, OK Archery is the only manufacturer I know that uses true DL.
> Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, Martin, Elite etc. are sold based on AMO DL same as in the states.
> 
> Felix


Hello Felix:

Barnsdale bows are sold based on "true draw length....or 1.75-inches LESS than AMO draw length.

Merlin, based in the UK,
also sells bows based on True Draw Length.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Andrew.C said:


> I think he meant why you use the string to tune as opposed to paper, walkback, etc.


Haven't tuned for centershot or group tuned yet.
Just started in the garage this weekend,
to do the very very initial steps.

Shooting at a string at 3 yards,
with a fletched and a bareshaft is to get a rough idea
for centershot (basically dead center) and sight windage
since this is a shoot thru system.


Later,
when I get to the practice range or indoor range,
I can do MODIFIED french tuning, to confirm these initial rough settings.

I usually tune for cam sync at 20 yards, with bareshaft and fletched.
Have not gotten to that step yet.

Just reporting on the draw cycle, in this PRE-View of my RE-View.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Finally!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Allen, Dean and myself was able to get that kind of results with a Bowplane tool. Not hard to set centershot at all on these bows. Honestly think I could have eyeballed it. But the Bowplane tool dont lie.

Did you measure the brace heigth?
DB


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

WOW Alan, sounding pretty good so far. Will be waiting for the full review. 


Skeet.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

nuts&bolts said:


> Hello Felix:
> 
> Barnsdale bows are sold based on "true draw length....or 1.75-inches LESS than AMO draw length.
> 
> ...


I didn't know about Merlin.
What I was saying is that here in Europe we don't recalculate the DL on the US made bows.
We are pretty used to work with AMO DL.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Andrew.C said:


> I think he meant why you use the string to tune as opposed to paper, walkback, etc.


Adjusting the string length is rotating the starting position of the cams and changing the draw cycle. Not tuning the bow.


Man o man I really want to shoot one of these bows. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Very impressive and a great looking bow!:thumbs_up


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Honeymonster said:


> I didn't know about Merlin.
> What I was saying is that here in Europe we don't recalculate the DL on the US made bows.
> We are pretty used to work with AMO DL.


I know what you mean.

I was working with a fella couple of years back.
He had purchased a used Barnsdale.

Took me a while to figure out,
that,
when we were done,
tweaking form and draw length...

the "best" draw length for him,
turned out to be EXACTLY 1.75-inches shorter.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Allen, Dean and myself was able to get that kind of results with a Bowplane tool. Not hard to set centershot at all on these bows. Honestly think I could have eyeballed it. But the Bowplane tool dont lie.
> 
> Did you measure the brace heigth?
> DB


Hello DB:

I'm tweaking to get the FEEL that I like.
Just spoke/wrote with Chris at OK Archery,
and
I have some more ideas I want to try.

Of course, I am documenting all changes to the rigging,
so I can get back to the factory spec,
as delivered out of the box.

Out of the box,
I can feel that the draw force curve is VERY aggressive,
it hits peak draw weight very early.

I will put all the numbers and graphs in the FULL tech and photo review...later.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

nuts&bolts said:


> Hello DB:
> 
> I'm tweaking to get the FEEL that I like.
> Just spoke/wrote with Chris at OK Archery,
> ...


You cams are diffiantly more aggressive than mine. Mine draw smooth and have little break over at the end. Im sure there nothing like you speed cams. I dont know much more one could do to these bows in adjustment. Easiest bow I have ever tuned. Believe my brace heigth is 8.2" and yours is around 7". Just wait untill your sighted in, warning dont shoot groups. 
DB
DB


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

db can you post a pic of your bow? the one that N&B has seems ot have way more preload on the limbs then your.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Reed said:


> db can you post a pic of your bow? the one that N&B has seems ot have way more preload on the limbs then your.


He got different cams. Speeds cams. Brace for his is 7" and mine 8.2"


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

so now the rest of the world knows that the best bow is made in germany. you need to check out the rest of thier equipment. it is all top notch...stabi´s rest´s and so on. pricey but worth it.. i live in germany and have my eye on one also.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

lost american said:


> so now the rest of the world knows that the best bow is made in germany. you need to check out the rest of thier equipment. it is all top notch...stabi´s rest´s and so on. pricey but worth it.. i live in germany and have my eye on one also.


Ok but it got Martin shoot through cam system, Gordon Glass limbs built in America. Vapor Trail Strings. I see alot of American technology in this bow as well. Will share the success. It an awesome bow no doubt.
DB


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

nuts&bolts, I'm curious to see what angles your limb pockets are set at. 

They look different - I didn't realize you got a 7/40.

My 7/40 and 8/40 don't look all that dissimilar - but I haven't really given them their due attention as of late.

I didn't notice any difference in limb pocket layout between my two bows.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

woooow, those counter weights on the limb pockets look awesome, wondering how they will look on my silver DST-40 ?
I may ask Chris to color them....


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

TTT Looking forward to Alan's RE-view.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ive been waiting as well


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

By "aggressive" DFC, what would you compare it to? Anything you have felt from the US compare, so we can know what it is like?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Alpha Burnt said:


> By "aggressive" DFC, what would you compare it to? Anything you have felt from the US compare, so we can know what it is like?


I need to do a proper draw force curve.
The weight climbs really early up to peak
and holds at peak for a loong loooong while.

DFC coming soon.

The DFC climbs faster up to peak, than Hoyt Spirals.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*OK...folks...a little inside info on the OK Bow - DST 40*

The DST 40 (both versions)
have the same limb pocket.

Now, different versions will have 
different cable and string lengths on the same cam size !


There are a total of 3 different cam sizes.
Let's say Small, Medium and Large.

However,
there are a total of 9 modules to choose from,
all with 70% letoff.

So, for a particular draw length....let's say the 29.0-inch AMO Draw Length,
which OK Archery calls the 27.25-inch TRUE DL model...

OK Archery could build up the DST 40 with the 
LARGE CAM and pair it with SMALLER DL modules
to arrive at the 27.25-inch TRUE DL.

The SMALLER DL module, provides the SMOOOTHER draw cycle.

or......

OK Archery could build up the DST 40 with the 
SMALL CAM and pair it with LARGER DL modules
to arrive at the SAME 27.25-inch TRUE DL.


This is the more AGGRESSIVE draw cycle.



So,
this allows OK Archery a tremendous number of combinations.



Also heard a rumor....

more good things to come / in the works.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

So kind of like the hoyt cams where the long draw on the short cam is faster than the short draw on the long cam even though they are the same DL. Are we looking at a mid 330 ibo with this version of the dst. (I would think the lack of the cable guard would help a bit)


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

Reed said:


> So kind of like the hoyt cams where the long draw on the short cam is faster than the short draw on the long cam even though they are the same DL. Are we looking at a mid 330 ibo with this version of the dst. (I would think the lack of the cable guard would help a bit)


True 330 IBO speed with 8" brace hight ??
Hard to believe !!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

champus said:


> True 330 IBO speed with 8" brace hight ??
> Hard to believe !!


not really< my spec was a true 330 bow with a 7" bh, and my ds4500 is a 330 bow with a 7.5 bh. the ok shoot though should pic up a bit of speed due to the lack of the cable guard. and the bow that N&B has is a 7"bh i beleave


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the Review N&B.
I am tremendously interested in these bows and look forward to more of your updates.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Great information, N&B. :thumbs_up
Look forward to hearing more !


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

champus said:


> True 330 IBO speed with 8" brace hight ??
> Hard to believe !!


Here are my specs with my DST-40- I have small cams set with #5 mods, so its set long on the small cams
60lbs , 27" true draw (28 3/4 amo) 328gr arrow 288.5

I'll let you figure out the ibo....


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

ArcheryAttic said:


> Here are my specs with my DST-40- I have small cams set with #5 mods, so its set long on the small cams
> 60lbs , 27" true draw (28 3/4 amo) 328gr arrow 288.5
> 
> I'll let you figure out the ibo....


321ish IBO....


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Bugle'm In said:


> 321ish IBO....


x2!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

321ish and mine is an 8" BH


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

ArcheryAttic said:


> 321ish and mine is an 8" BH


That is plenty for anything. That is definitely going to be my next now.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Not sure what IBO is on mine. Really don't care, I purchased it for accuracy and forgiveness. 

But for the record.

28.5 draw 280fps 61 lbs 321grn arrow.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Not sure what IBO is on mine. Really don't care, I purchased it for accuracy and forgiveness.
> 
> But for the record.
> 
> 28.5 draw 280fps 61 lbs 321grn arrow.


Pounds? I am assuming 60#...
I am just wondering cause we a have a 310 speed 3d speed limit. Could be duel purpose. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Not sure what IBO is on mine. Really don't care, I purchased it for accuracy and forgiveness.
> 
> But for the record.
> 
> 28.5 draw 280fps 61 lbs 321grn arrow.


Is that their "true draw" or 28.5" AMO? 

I'm really wondering what the 40" bow could do at 30" AMO. I could shoot 7" or 8" BH and would probably side with the 7". Think I could push 400 grains at 280 without going over 60#? I really like my 400-410 grain arrows and pushing them at 280 (even for field) gives me another backup bow for ASA. 

That would need to make it around a 325-330 IBO. 

I'm making a change and am really stuck between the VE+ and the Dominator Pro ME cam......but I'm not opposed to the OK archery bows...especially if they are faster than the other two.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Is that their "true draw" or 28.5" AMO?
> 
> I'm really wondering what the 40" bow could do at 30" AMO. I could shoot 7" or 8" BH and would probably side with the 7". Think I could push 400 grains at 280 without going over 60#? I really like my 400-410 grain arrows and pushing them at 280 (even for field) gives me another backup bow for ASA.
> 
> ...


well not wanting to hijack :wink: but you could look at the darton ds4500, but it is only 38.5 and 7.5 bh


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Is that their "true draw" or 28.5" AMO?
> 
> I'm really wondering what the 40" bow could do at 30" AMO. I could shoot 7" or 8" BH and would probably side with the 7". Think I could push 400 grains at 280 without going over 60#? I really like my 400-410 grain arrows and pushing them at 280 (even for field) gives me another backup bow for ASA.
> 
> ...


Tony you could get the speed. Different cams I'm sure would give you all the speed with 7" Brace. 

Welcome to shoot my bow anytime you want. All good choice in bows your picking. Nathan Brooks would be good source to ask about Dominator and Jame would be your Hoyt go to source. All would be honest and give your there honest opinions. Great to have such knowledgeable guys to ask. 
DB


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

just measure up the specs last night to update to OT for sight tape:
nanoXR410 110gpt on 30" carbon totaling 398.3g.
DST-40 has 28.320" AMO DL on #55.4 and #17.6 letoff on 8.58" BH with ATA 40.12" (I made it longer not considering myself a speed freak) large Cams.
french tuned (Im lying now, I made the rest centered and just checked the french tuning 5 -50 yard, ) + creep tuned and finally bareshaft tuned on 40 yard hitting the 1/2 electrical tape vertically............perfect spine match.........watch out, this is a 410 shaft cut 30" and #55.4 sight scale mark 20-77 yard has a 1.234" distance
the speed?...................
:set1_thinking:

who cares 

I just need to figure how to flatten that shirt on the guy there @ 70m ring 









BTW, I moved the rest 6 clicks left and seem to me pretty decent group if no wind


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Stage 2 of my PRE-view of my RE-view*

Howdy folks:

Been communicating with OK Archery.

Seems my build was a bit experimental.

The cables are very very low twist ratio,
and
also very low strand count...12 strands per cable (total of 4 cables).

So,
I built up the first of FOUR control cables,
Black Trophy (20 strands) with a 
red/black speckle pin stripe (2 strands)....total of 22 strands.

This is the latest tweak to the configuation, that I and Chris at OK Archery have come up with.

For your viewing pleasure.
The pin-stripe is very sublte.

Only 1 cable replaced / built this morning.

THREE more to go.






















You might notice that the cams are rotated a LONG WAYS towards the riser,
and the string has much higher twist ratio than factory spec.

When the OTHER THREE cables are finished (aaarrgh..my hands will take a week to recover)
then,
onto the Draw Force Curves...
(string length as modified for smooooothness) version
and
(string length at factory spec) version....which will be much faster, most likely.
and


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Better photo of the NEW cable for the DST 40.
22 strands (black with red/black pin stripe).

Existing three cables are all black, 12 strand.










Tighter twist ratio,
so LOTS of room to adjust
either 
a skosh LONGER
or
a skosh SHORTER.


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

I cant wait to hear the speeds. i have be watching these bow on here and am a lilbit of a speed guy. for ibo i like around 310 more is always better if it shoots well. i dont really mind a hard draw. It is like all the best bows made into one from what i see and read.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Hoping I get to see one in person, at Erie.

Anyone know the closest dealer/distributor/POC in the NE?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

hate the price, but love the look of the bow


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I have the largest Cams on DST-40, was playing with (nano XR 410 @30") creep tuning and bareshafts until I stop at #55.4 and 28.35" true DL. When the entertainment got to end... turned out the ATA ended up 40.132" and feels now really nice draw.
what other string/cable lengths you are playing with? plus-minus to the stock?....I have no way of making myself cables but I would definitely try some scenarios with longer ATA.
I had before once H&M strings a bit longer on my #60 constitution (05) so the bow became #55 with limb bolts all the way tight, and the ATA was about 1/2" longer, and shoot well....


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

bigHUN said:


> I have the largest Cams on DST-40, was playing with (nano XR 410 @30") creep tuning and bareshafts until I stop at #55.4 and 28.35" true DL. When the entertainment got to end... turned out the ATA ended up 40.132" and feels now really nice draw.
> what other string/cable lengths you are playing with? plus-minus to the stock?....I have no way of making myself cables but I would definitely try some scenarios with longer ATA.
> I had before once H&M strings a bit longer on my #60 constitution (05) so the bow became #55 with limb bolts all the way tight, and the ATA was about 1/2" longer, and shoot well....


I will let you know, soon as I am done experimenting.

I am pretty sure the factory string length position,
will probably be also the fastest setup (most area under the draw force curve).

Tweaking for SMOOOTHEST draw.
I have the small cam, larger DL module setup,
for 29-inch AMO draw length (27.25-inch True DL),
so only 7-inch brace height.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Maitland Zeus VTR and the OK DST 40....draw force curves*

Ok.

I've been experimenting with the DST 40.

Swapped out the 12 strand cables for 22 strand cables all the way around (4 cables).
Bowstring is still factory stock.

The Maitland Zeus, I just purchased used.

Here are the two draw force curves, for comparison.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

So Alan, what is your opinion of the two bows? Seems like the Zeus fairs pretty well!! What say ye??????LOL!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

All I can say is the DST-40 with smooth mods needs nothing. Bow perfect in ever way.:thumbs_up


Allen one day you should design you perfect bow for a manufactuer. Looks like Ok-Archery get some good advise!


DB


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

NEVADAPRO said:


> So Alan, what is your opinion of the two bows? Seems like the Zeus fairs pretty well!! What say ye??????LOL!!!!


Well,
I did a LOT of testing with the Zeus. I did my review on USNarcher's personal bow. 
The Zeus is a cable guard bow, long riser design with the massive limb pockets on top and bottom.
Stiff as a bridge.

The Zeus is SOOOO stiff, the Zeus tunes as stiff as a shoot through riser (I had a Hoyt Pro Elite before).
The Zeus is a hybrid cam system, with a three part rigging system: Buss cable, Control cable, and bowstring.
The VTR cam system is very tunable....I was actually able to tweak the VTR 65% module cam system to provide 75% letoff.

The Zeus is very very impressive. I liked USNarcher's sooo much, I purchased the Red Zeus from USNarcher.



So,
the OK DST 40.

This is a classic twin cam system. The DST 40 is a shoot thru model. 
The riser is a shoot thru, like the Hoyt Elite series...(Ultra elite, Pro Elite, Vantage Elite).
The difference is that the rigging system is ALSO A SHOOT THRU system. No cable guard. No roller guard. 4 cables in an X PATTERN on both sides.

If you can think way way back, to the Martin Razor X, with the Nitrous cams,
the DST 40 has the similar shoot thru rigging system,
BUT,
combined with a SHOOT THRU riser.

Ahhh,
but the DST 40 cam,
as you can see in the Draw Force Curve,
is SMOOOOTH, but builds weight REALLY FAST (left side of the curve).

When a draw force curve has STEEPER walls, looks more and more like an ice cube,
then,
this is a draw force curve that tells you THIS BOW, is storing lots and lots of PUNCH, horsepower, cajones.

Have not setup the chrono yet,
but the SMALL cam setup, with the appropriate draw length module to get to YOUR draw length
(remember, Chris at OK Archery sells his bows by TRUE draw length,...so ORDER your DL size at 1.75-inches SHORTER than normal)....

is a very FAST setup.










Chris is cooking up some "new stuff", and I will be helping out a little.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

A Zeus with DST 40 cams and shoot-thru system...now that would be a sweet combo. ;-)


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> A Zeus with DST 40 cams and shoot-thru system...now that would be a sweet combo. ;-)


Well,
I did put HOYT Spiral X cams on a Mathew Apex 7 with roller guard,
and recently converted the Spiral Apex 7 to a shoot thru system.


But,
I'll leave that experiment for another.

Have several experiments (more) in the works
for the DST 40.


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

MOAR!!! I want more, I just received a Zeus and have drooled over the DST 40 but don't have the coin right now. I would be interested in a comparison/contrast piece between the two when you get them both up and shooting.


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

And subscribed.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

azflyman said:


> MOAR!!! I want more, I just received a Zeus and have drooled over the DST 40 but don't have the coin right now. I would be interested in a comparison/contrast piece between the two when you get them both up and shooting.


Hello azflyman:

The DST grip is SPECIAL.

Very unique.

Never seen this done before.
Sometimes the simplest ideas are also the best one.










So,
the riser is basically starting as rectangular,
like everybody else.

However,
DST goes an extra step
and machines away the corners (top left and top right) are chamfered away,
to leave behind a PYRAMID flat section,
where the base of the pyramid is at the bottom of the grip
and
the top of the narrow triangle is near the pivot point.

EXPERT blending of the curves,
and DEAD on symmetrical.

I am in the medical device field (designing an artificial disc for the neck and lower back)
so extreme precision machine work is something I appreciate.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Alan do you have a DFC comparison of the OK DST 40 to Say a Pro Elite with spirals?

Up close picture of the grip as well please.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

I would be interested to see a close up of the grip from behind looking forward to somewhat see the geometry.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Alan do you have a DFC comparison of the OK DST 40 to Say a Pro Elite with spirals?
> 
> Up close picture of the grip as well please.
> 
> ...


Sold the ProElite with Spirals to a deserving AT fella.
Don't have DFC data.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> Sold the ProElite with Spirals to a deserving AT fella.
> Don't have DFC data.


That is okay, bows come and go. I think the spirals dont dip like that at the end like the zues and OK if I am not mistaken. Spirals are a 1 hump DFC unlike those 2 where there seems to be 2 peaks.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Cdpkook132 said:


> That is okay, bows come and go. I think the spirals dont dip like that at the end like the zues and OK if I am not mistaken. Spirals are a 1 hump DFC unlike those 2 where there seems to be 2 peaks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


The two humps could also be a result of the rope winding onto the spool of the winch.
I would not read too much into the humps.

If I upgrade the rope on my boat winch to a strap,
then,
the curve will be much smoother.

The key thing is to see the SLOPE of the weight build up
and to see the SLOPE of the draw weight falling into the holding weight at the end of the curve.

The cam on the DST 40 is a more aggressive cam than the Zeus VTR.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> The two humps could also be a result of the rope winding onto the spool of the winch.
> I would not read too much into the humps.
> 
> If I upgrade the rope on my boat winch to a strap,
> ...


Good deal I will ignore the double hump. Sound like a winner though as far as speed and storing lots of energy.

That grip is sexy! Kinda like a Hoyt target grip that tapers near the top.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Good deal I will ignore the double hump. Sound like a winner though as far as speed and storing lots of energy.
> 
> That grip is sexy! Kinda like a Hoyt target grip that tapers near the top.
> 
> ...


Ordering a strap upgrade for my winch,
to get rid of the "humps" when the rope rolls off a bump on the spool
or when the rope climbs UP a bump on the spool.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> Ordering a strap upgrade for my winch,
> to get rid of the "humps" when the rope rolls off a bump on the spool
> or when the rope climbs UP a bump on the spool.


Ya I could see how that happens when the rope rolls over on itself. Still waiting anxiously on the full review. You are always very detail oriented and I definitely have an Interest in this bow in the future.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

nuts&bolts said:


> The DST grip is SPECIAL.
> 
> Very unique.
> 
> ...





Gundolf said:


> But the thing that impressed me the most was the grip. I have never felt anything, including mathews, bowtechs, hoyts, pse:s, you name it, that stuck so correctly in the hand. Even if I tried to grip it wrong it instantly pressed my hand into the right position. The grip felt like it belonged in the hand. Can´t say I´ve gotten that feeling with any other bow, including hoyts Elite-grips wich I spoken highly of in the past.


Best description of this particular grip.

It just settles in your hand and stays there.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Edsel said:


> Best description of this particular grip.
> 
> It just settles in your hand and stays there.


You guys are killing me. I don't think even one of these bows has crossed the Arizona boundary. I might be the first to get one here.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Cdpkook132 said:


> You guys are killing me.


You just WANT one in your hand right now!...

In your bizarro mirror - image handedness, presumably.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

My DST-40 did what it suppose to do today. Almost got 50% 12 on 20 target course. Actually hit 8 on unmarked yardage course. More I shoot it the better it feels. My skills were declining and this bow keep me in the game.

I do agree I shoot a relaxed hand the grip now just sits there. Bow balances so well and I noticed allot less left and rights. Last year I had shoulder soreness, not this year. :thumbs_up

DB


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> A Zeus with DST 40 cams and shoot-thru system...now that would be a sweet combo. ;-)


Yes!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Edsel said:


> You just WANT one in your hand right now!...
> 
> In your bizarro mirror - image handedness, presumably.


Careful. I may just sneak in at night and steal that bad boy.


Or cruise on over to Cali and give nuts and bolts' a test run. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> My DST-40 did what it suppose to do today. Almost got 50% 12 on 20 target course. Actually hit 8 on unmarked yardage course. More I shoot it the better it feels. My skills were declining and this bow keep me in the game.
> 
> I do agree I shoot a relaxed hand the grip now just sits there. Bow balances so well and I noticed allot less left and rights. Last year I had shoulder soreness, not this year. :thumbs_up
> 
> DB


Good shooting DB! It's the Indian though, remember that.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Careful. I may just sneak in at night and steal that bad boy.
> 
> 
> Or cruise on over to Cali and give nuts and bolts' a test run.
> ...



Come on down and visit.
Got the DST 40 for you to try.

And,
just might have some "other" things for you to try.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

what is the "DFC comparison" again? I may missed it along the line........


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> Come on down and visit.
> Got the DST 40 for you to try.
> 
> And,
> just might have some "other" things for you to try.


If I am heading that way I will bring my bow for sure. Just checked and its 15 hours away.  

Side note: you know any good compound coaches in AZ?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

bigHUN said:


> what is the "DFC comparison" again? I may missed it along the line........


DFC means Draw Force Curve

It's mapping the draw weight along the power stroke of the bow. You can see the DFC posted by N&B's above.

If you take the area underneath this curve it equates to the amount of energy stored by the bow, or potential energy stored. Efficiency of 90% means you will only get 90% of that stored energy back out of the bow upon the shot.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

RCR_III said:


> Nuts & Bolts I'd like to hear why you use the string technique as well when you get the full write up. Looking forward to it!


Do yourself a favor and download his tuning guide which is about 150 pages, free on AT and the absolute best out there. I started sighting in my bow for vertical at 3-5 yards as he recommends and had never ever heard anyone speak of this! You will be amazed that your bow does not shoot left at 20 yds, dead on at 25 and right at 30yds or something of this sort. The guide will answer this and so many other tuning, draw, form, sighting etc issues. I keep a bound copy on my workbench and have memorized it for the most part.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

All I want is an IBO speed in this 7" BH configuration...............


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> All I want is an IBO speed in this 7" BH configuration...............


betting 325 to 330 ibo. i think the 8" is a 310 or something close to that.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

nuts&bolts said:


>


Do you mean that little indent between the S and the T?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Do you mean that little indent between the S and the T?


Most compound bow grips are a rectangle shape,
with the edges rounded over for comfort.

The top LEFT and top RIGHT corners are chamfered away,
leaving a pyramid shaped flat section.

So,
the top portion of the grip,
is narrow (top of the pyramid).

The bottom portion of the grip
is the full width of the riser,
like most other grips.

The combination of the chamfered pyramid section
blended into the rounded edge
rectange shape of the riser,
is something I have not seen on any other riser....before.

Nice design.
Expert machine work.

Makes the riser also good for LEFTIES
and for RIGHTIES.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

nuts&bolts said:


>


is that not the case with most good dual cam designs. the original fury and maxis cams were quite like this.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> All I want is an IBO speed in this 7" BH configuration...............


That's coming.
I have a brand new chrono,
and I want to build a proper incandscent lighting system.

The DST 40 comes in 3 sizes of cams...small, medium, large.
Chris at OK Archery has all kinds of DL modules,
to make up nearly any DL setting.

So,
if speed is what you want,
then,
order the SMALL cam size,
and the appropriate DL module
because this is the most aggressive combo.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

nuts&bolts said:


> Most compound bow grips are a rectangle shape,
> with the edges rounded over for comfort.
> 
> The top LEFT and top RIGHT corners are chamfered away,
> ...


As a leftie I can appreciate that.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Reed said:


> is that not the case with most good dual cam designs. the original fury and maxis cams were quite like this.


Correct.

With a twin cam rigging system,
you have LOTS of options for cam starting rotation position.

You can tune the cables to have a larger amount of string groove showing...
you can tune the cables to have a smaller amount of string groove showing.

By tuning the cam starting rotation position (more of the groove or less of the groove showing),
you can tune the holding weight practically to any amount you like.

Less holding weight,
then,
higher draw weight.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I would only move the limb lower stabilizer hole inwards for 1/4" so we can use any side stabi (or both even better) without a need for a v-bar 
When I ordered my it was revenue time....I ran out with coins othervise I would order the OK rod mounts as well. Next time......
Still with a doinker v-bar, I prefer to have both sides rods mounted, pre-balanced on a string and from there tune the angles to my hand. btw, the Shibuya CBX with 29mm scope is realy light to balance...
This just me


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Here are some corrections to the specs/speed from an email exchange I had with OK Archery yesterday........ Chris also provided me with contact info for Hugo Barrientos (staff shooter in US) but I edited it out here...

It seems that the extra speed I hoped would be in Nuts&Bolts' bow isn't going to be there. I'm still going to try to put my hands on one of these before I make my decision on my next bow...... my real issue is that it takes me a long time to REALLY tell if a bow is one I'm going to stick with. A few shots just doesnt cut it......I need a month or two with a bow. Tuning, tweaking, different conditions, etc.....

anyway here's the message from Chris:


_
"Morelli Tony" <[email protected]> schrieb: 
Company
SurnameMorelli
NameTony
[email protected]
SubjectDST 40 with 7 inch BH
Your message

Can you provide me with an IBO speed on your DST 40 equipped with your small cams and DL modules to allow a 30" AMO draw length?

If I am understanding correctly, putting your small cams on the DST 40 cuts BH to approximately 7". Can you confirm this?

Thanks,

Tony
------------------------------------

Hallo Tony

thank you very much for your email !!!

Three different cam sizes for the same bow results in 3 different brace hights.
With the big cam the bh is about 8.25" with the small cam about 7.75".
The 7 inch in the report from Alan ( Nuts and Bolts ) was a typo!

The DST-36 with big cams is about 308 fps IBO speed, with the small cams ( because of the lower bh ) about 313 fps. If you use the small cam you have to use a bigger module to get the same dl than with the bigger cam results also in more speed ( more stored energy ). 30" AMO is not possible with our smallest cam !!!!!

A longer ATA bow is always a little bit slower than a short one !!!!

Sorry, my English is not so good that I can explain it better but if you have more questions which I maybe can not answer than please contact Hugo.

Greetings from Germany
Chris_


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Am I confused or...can I order a 36 ATA, 7 inch brace dual shoot through?\

Then get it with the small cams to pick up 5plus fps?

These threads are making my head spin with bow-lust.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Here are some corrections to the specs/speed from an email exchange I had with OK Archery yesterday........ Chris also provided me with contact info for Hugo Barrientos (staff shooter in US) but I edited it out here...
> 
> It seems that the extra speed I hoped would be in Nuts&Bolts' bow isn't going to be there. I'm still going to try to put my hands on one of these before I make my decision on my next bow...... my real issue is that it takes me a long time to REALLY tell if a bow is one I'm going to stick with. A few shots just doesnt cut it......I need a month or two with a bow. Tuning, tweaking, different conditions, etc.....
> 
> ...


Tony your welcome to shoot mine anytime. Come down oneday were shooting at Arts and get some practice and shoot it all you want.
DB


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Karbon said:


> Am I confused or...can I order a 36 ATA, 7 inch brace dual shoot through?\
> 
> Then get it with the small cams to pick up 5plus fps?
> 
> These threads are making my head spin with bow-lust.


Hi Karbon

Been speaking with Chris myself and yes you can get the DST 36 with a 7" brace height, he uses shorter limbs to achieve this

Had this reply from him back in Feb

_Hallo Dean !!!!

Today, I made a new speed test.

I took a 70# bow and lowered it down to 60#. ( Not ideal !!!!)
This bow have my medium size cams ( better for short dl is my new mini cam !!!* )
With the smallest module I have, with this cam, 26.50 dl AMO and 8.40 brace hight.
I took a 300 gn arrow and got 275fps.

I can build my bows also with 7" bh, than you can add 14 fps, so we have 299fps.
Not bad for such a comfortable bow.

* With the new smaller mini cam, I can use for the same dl modules for a bigger dl so that you can store more energy what results in more speed. I think, you can add about 5 to 8 fps._

Drop him an email, he'll respond to any questions you have.

HTH

Dean


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

DLJ said:


> Hi Karbon
> 
> Been speaking with Chris myself and yes you can get the DST 36 with a 7" brace height, he uses shorter limbs to achieve this
> 
> ...


that sounds speedy 299 at 26.5!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

interesting......

I'm going to have to do some more questioning about short limbs, long riser..........


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see your review Alan!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

dlj said:


> hi karbon
> 
> been speaking with chris myself and yes you can get the dst 36 with a 7" brace height, he uses shorter limbs to achieve this
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Reed said:


> that sounds speedy 299 at 26.5!!


yes it does, very tempting. I'm leaning towards getting one of these (just need to save the cash) and hope to see one at a shoot in August


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Dean are you going to shoot Rainer's in Lier?


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

edgerat said:


> Dean are you going to shoot Rainer's in Lier?


Hi Issac,

hopefully I'll get in to Lier (should do as a lot of folks will be shooting the FITA world Field champs instead) and if Rainer is there I'll hopefully get to have a close look at one of these. If he offers me a go with it then YES! I'll try it out (;o)

Dean


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Nuts and Bolts: What is that in your avatar? got the full size pic?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Nuts and Bolts: What is that in your avatar? got the full size pic?


My cat.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

nuts&bolts said:


> My cat.


that just looks evil, and i am a cat person


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Reed said:


> that just looks evil, and i am a cat person


AS the saying goes... 'dogs have masters and cats have staff'

Alan's cat does not look pleased his/her butler is taking a photo of him/her (;oD


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> My cat.


Haha okay. He does look a little displeased. Maybe ready to punish you for shooting a 9. Carry on!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> My cat.


That is one evil looking angry cat. I think the hair standing up and the half eyes has something to do with it.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

azflyman said:


> I think the hair standing up and the half eyes has something to do with it.


It must just love all that static.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry I got us a little off track. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Edsel said:


> View attachment 1392096


Nuts and Bolts' cat would lay the smack down on that thing.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Black with red pinstripe control cable,
I just made for the OK DST 40.

BCY Trophy.
22 strand.

The existing black cables are 12 strand construction.
I have since constructed / installed all 4 new pinstripe cables
in the Black with red stripe combo.

LEFT - RIGHT cable pairs were "tone" matched at high tension on a stretcher.
Cables can LOOK like they are the same length in the stretcher,
but,
when you PLUCK each cable (both the left and right cable are in the stretcher at the SAME TIME),
then,
you can HEAR that one cable is one note or a half note LOWER in tone (tension is not a match).

So,
you continue to add half twists to the LOWER sounding cable,
until you get a TONE MATCH, and then....

you KNOW that the left - right cable pair are EXACTLY the same tension.

This is important in binary cam systems.
This is important in a shoot through rigging system, like the OK Archery DST 40.

So,
the two cables coming off the TOP axle are "TONE MATCHED" on the DST 40.

So,
the two cables coming off the BOTTOM axle are also "TONE MATCHED" on the DST 40.
The length of the two cables coming off the BOTTOM axle are slightly different length,
than the TOP AXLE pair of cables,
to get the cam sync that I wanted.

Bowstring on the DST 40 is still factory original,
while I continue to play with the cam timing (cam starting rotation position).

I am liking the current experiment....slightly longer than factory spec...just a few twists LONGER.
Changes the FEEL of the DST 40....completely.

Shooting the DST 40,
with my Doinker Platinum front and side rod...

and,
with the bowstring a skosh longer than factory spec (removed a few twists)...

the FEEL is amazing. 

The "after the shot" authoritative thump is like the recoil from a FINE, world class benchrest rifle.
The grip really really is SPECIAL.

I have never seen any grip shaped/machine like the DST 40 grip.
MELTS in your hand...exactly the same way, each time you take the shot.


Just received the strap upgrade for my boat winch for the draw board.
Gotta install it, and then, build a new Draw Force Curve,
to see how the NEW draw force curve looks,
for the new cam timing position.

The slightly longer bowstring (still factory for now....) boosted draw weight a tiny bit
and dropped the holding weight a tiny bit,
but these small tweaks,
along with the new 22 strand cables....

OOOOOHHHHHHHH so nice.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

I am liking the current experiment....slightly longer than factory spec...just a few twists LONGER.
Changes the FEEL of the DST 40....completely.

Shooting the DST 40,
with my Doinker Platinum front and side rod...

and,
with the bowstring a skosh longer than factory spec (removed a few twists)...

the FEEL is amazing. 

The "after the shot" authoritative thump is like the recoil from a FINE, world class benchrest rifle.
The grip really really is SPECIAL.

I have never seen any grip shaped/machine like the DST 40 grip.
MELTS in your hand...exactly the same way, each time you take the shot.


Just received the strap upgrade for my boat winch for the draw board.
Gotta install it, and then, build a new Draw Force Curve,
to see how the NEW draw force curve looks,
for the new cam timing position.

The slightly longer bowstring (still factory for now....) boosted draw weight a tiny bit
and dropped the holding weight a tiny bit,
but these small tweaks,
along with the new 22 strand cables....

OOOOOHHHHHHHH so nice.

I tried shooting the DST 40 with just the front Doinker rod.

Then,
I added the side Doinker rod, combined with the front Doinker rod.




















The DST 40 REALLY likes the extra weight from the side rod.
I have quite a bit of weight on the side rod.

With the increased mass from the front AND side rod....
the total weight of the entire bow system comes up substantially.

When the mass (total weight) of the shooting system,
is enough...many many times weight of the projectile....
the recoil from your launch platform goes very close to zero
which means...

MORE oooomph goes into launching the projectile 
(less wasted oooomph, more of the total oooomph goes to the arrow, more speed).


The weight from the side rod is the ticket.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

nuts&bolts......do you mind making a picture of the Cams, I would like to see your module where you think the draw stop is (on the draw board)?
I can't figure out how much of a stop I am drawing or maybe overdrawing to the "wall" untill feels right and how much to draw on the board. my setup is right now AA40.15" #55.4 and LO #17.7. Feeling the letoff with tip of my nose on the string a bit soft ???? but the peep rotates consistent to the spot...


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

Is it worth the $1400.00 they are charging? I mean is this the Mercedes of bows making the others look like Honda's or well you get the point.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

straight2it said:


> Is it worth the $1400.00 they are charging? I mean is this the Mercedes of bows making the others look like Honda's or well you get the point.


If we were to be entirely pragmatic about it, we probably shouldn't be paying more than $400 for a bow, given our local standards (except, maybe, for the Maitlands - which I haven't gotten to handle).

And, we should all be driving Corollas and Civics (okay, maybe Camries and Accords) :wink:

Not trying to be offensive or anything here, but value is indeed relative...


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

Edsel said:


> If we were to be entirely pragmatic about it, we probably shouldn't be paying more than $400 for a bow, given our local standards (except, maybe, for the Maitlands - which I haven't gotten to handle).
> 
> And, we should all be driving Corollas and Civics (okay, maybe Camries and Accords) :wink:
> 
> Not trying to be offensive or anything here, but value is indeed relative...


Not offensive at all, but the reality is you could buy a used Honda or Toyota for what they are charging...in upwards of $1700.00. We all love our toys, but it seems this company is coming in high. I love the hype, and would love to shoot one of these beautifully engineered bows, but I'm also concerned it will open the doors to raise the market, and we are already shelling a small fortune. I guess there is always the classifieds in a couple of years for 1/3 the cost while I'm enjoying my alpha elite!


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, we already are shelling out thousands of dollars on our toys :angry:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1782722


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

bigHUN said:


> nuts&bolts......do you mind making a picture of the Cams, I would like to see your module where you think the draw stop is (on the draw board)?
> I can't figure out how much of a stop I am drawing or maybe overdrawing to the "wall" untill feels right and how much to draw on the board. my setup is right now AA40.15" #55.4 and LO #17.7. Feeling the letoff with tip of my nose on the string a bit soft ???? but the peep rotates consistent to the spot...


Will do. I'll take some pics tonite.
I have settled on how I like the bowstring...just a skosh longer than factory spec.
Built a new bowstring in a reverse color pattern (red spreckled with a black pin stripe).


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

bigHUN said:


> nuts&bolts......do you mind making a picture of the Cams, I would like to see your module where you think the draw stop is (on the draw board)?
> I can't figure out how much of a stop I am drawing or maybe overdrawing to the "wall" untill feels right and how much to draw on the board. my setup is right now AA40.15" #55.4 and LO #17.7. Feeling the letoff with tip of my nose on the string a bit soft ???? but the peep rotates consistent to the spot...


Hello bigHUN:

Here are some photos of the DST 40 on the draw board.

I have made new string and cables,
so my specs are slightly different than yours:

ATA = 39-13/16ths......101.12 cm
Brace = 7-15/16ths.......20.16 cm

Peak Draw Weight = .......59.0 lbs
Holding Weight = ...........18.0 lbs
Letoff Percentage = ......... 69.5%


*TOP CAM at full draw on the draw board*











*BOTTOM CAM at full draw on the draw board*











Difficult to see in the photos,
but I have the bottom cam leading the top cam,
by 0.044 inches....1.11 millimeters (digital caliper)...

BOTTOM cam draw stop makes contact FIRST,
with a 1.11 mm gap on the top cam draw stop,
when at full draw.



With the bow at rest,
here is a photo of the amount of string groove remaining on the cam.











Soooooo,
with these modified string and cable specs...

I get this Draw Force Curve.











I went from the 12 strand factory cables to 22 strand cables, and added a Limbsaver cable leech.
Swapped in a Paradigm string suppressor (custom modified).

Set the cables for cam sync.

Then,
I experimented with the factory string in the shorter direction and in the slightly longer direction.
I settled on the slightly longer direction for the bowstring, and just built a new bowstring to match the new cable colors.

The key seems to be the amount of string groove remaining uncovered on the cams.
Use the amount of remaining string groove on the cam (string track)
as your guide to cam starting rotation position.

The DL modules are adjustable,
so I got the DL modules into the position that was slightly short
and then untwisted the bowstring (both ends) to arrive at this point.


Very smooth. The weight feels like it builds early, but a steady. steep rise.
The wall is quite solid, with FOUR 22 strand cables...(BCY Trophy and 3D end serving).


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

you have to do a Math...........like with everything. or you drive a big muffler PU and just don't care because look BIG?
I drive a small and modest VW Golf TDi....you know that one what runs 55 plus m/g ...the DST-40 can't fit the trunk across so I had to open the rear seat backrest....
I wouldsay the OK bow is not a Mercedes (squareheads  ), a bit above the BMW, more like a Bentley?


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I will do the DC tomorrow evening with my bigger Cams, just for comparison. 
my bottom Cam is advanced about 3mm (this is the upper stop gap) and sometimes I feel them separately if I draw it slow. but after a set of hundred really doesn't matter 
I've tried to make them same, but lost the clearance on the springsteel....I like to have it almost zero with super light upforce tension. Than I got rain, than wind, than I lost my patience after 2 weeks having it all over the place  so right now wanna have a rest for couple days and practice for incoming tournaments, once all over Im back to the draw board :shade: 
btw, we have similar DW; LO; my BH is longer, what shafts did you tuned to? my nanoXR410s are 400grain and I have the bareshaft tuned both 50y vertical and horisontaly 2" high. gsh I would like to have the shootingmachine now...........:mg:
btw #2, after my tournaments I will try the 3track Wedel Cam from the Accuriser, just for fun, may even smaller Cam than your? those both are very steep draw starts with about 66-7% letoff...


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

bigHUN said:


> I will do the DC tomorrow evening with my bigger Cams, just for comparison.
> my bottom Cam is advanced about 3mm (this is the upper stop gap) and sometimes I feel them separately if I draw it slow. but after a set of hundred really doesn't matter
> I've tried to make them same, but lost the clearance on the springsteel....I like to have it almost zero with super light upforce tension. Than I got rain, than wind, than I lost my patience after 2 weeks having it all over the place  so right now wanna have a rest for couple days and practice for incoming tournaments, once all over Im back to the draw board :shade:
> btw, we have similar DW; LO; my BH is longer, what shafts did you tuned to? my nanoXR410s are 400grain and I have the bareshaft tuned both 50y vertical and horisontaly 2" high. gsh I would like to have the shootingmachine now...........:mg:
> btw #2, after my tournaments I will try the 3track Wedel Cam from the Accuriser, just for fun, may even smaller Cam than your? those both are very steep draw starts with about 66-7% letoff...


I have been using Carbon Express Nano XR 450s
120 grain points
28.0-inch....71.12 cm raw shafts
Beiter Pin Out nocks
Bohning Micro Blazers on a short wrap

OT2 says I am very weak.
I will try group tuning at much lower draw weight (low 50s).

Total weight for CX Nano XR 450s = 374.4 grains.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

subscribed


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

I have made a new string and a new set of cables,
so my specs are slightly different from Factory Specs

ATA = 39-13/16ths......101.12 cm
Brace = 7-15/16ths.......20.16 cm

Peak Draw Weight = .......59.0 lbs
Holding Weight = ...........18.0 lbs
Letoff Percentage = ......... 69.5%


Factory String = ..................................57.5-inches......146.1 cm
My custom string = ..............................57-7/8ths........147.0 cm

Factory cables = ..................................41.75-inches.....106.0 cm
(12 strands)

My custom cables = ..............................41.75-inches.....106.0 cm
(22 strands)


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

DST 40 at the field archery course.










Sooo, how's my form?


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

nuts&bolts said:


> Sooo, how's my form?


We'll need a photo from a guy standing on top of a ladder, aiming the lens directly down at you :set1_rolf2:


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't believe no one has beat me to this: Alan, can I be put on a list of people to contact when you are done with this bow and ready to sell it? Preferably at the top.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

P&y only said:


> I can't believe no one has beat me to this: Alan, can I be put on a list of people to contact when you are done with this bow and ready to sell it? Preferably at the top.


Hello P&y:

I am working with OK Archery and providing input on design and specs.

The DST 40 really is different. The grip is the FIRST thing you will notice,
when you shoot one. The chamfers on the sides,
that gives the "pyramid shape" so that pivot point is narrow,
but the base of the grip is the standard width, like other bows..

this SIMPLE design detail, makes the difference, the HUGE difference,
when shooting the DST 40.


I had Crackers build me a custom Razor X with Nitrous Shoot thru cams,
years ago...I actually received the bow just before my double hand surgery.

So, I am very familiar with shoot thru cable systems.
This is the first shoot thru cable system combined with a shoot thru riser that I have seen.

If you can,
try and find a DST 40 to shoot.

With the modifications I have made (heavier cables, and the 3/8ths LONGER bowstring)...
the FEEL of the shot is simply something I have not felt before...

(Martin Razor X, Mathews Apex 7, Hoyt ProElite, Zeus Gen 2 with VTR cams).
These are all bows I have owned or currently own. The Zeus with VTR cams is EXTREMELY good.

After my modifications to the DST 40, I am really liking the DST 40, as well.

I have to say a shoot thru riser is the GOLD standard for stiffness.
Just can't beat it. 


Sooo,
the shoot thru riser,
top of the line materials (7000 series aluminum alloy)
and
the CRAZY good grip.

Point.
Shoot.
Hits what you were looking at.


Lots of good bows out there.
The GREAT ones, just makes it easier for us JOES.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I am sure that alternitive bows (well the guys at alt service's in the UK) made a shoot through riser with shoot though cables. It was called the exact. They had a shoot though for single cams several years ago to.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*a quick comparison*

DST-40 with large Cam's; #55.6; AA=40.78"; BH=8.385"; DL=28".385, upper CAM timing -4.15mm
these are my target bows:








I am a bit lazy to make the graph smooth, the spikes may came from the rope........


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Lookie what JUST arrived in the mail!










I think there is something INSIDE.....


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Yup.

Chris at OK Archery has really, really OUTDONE himself.

I think...

I know......

you guys are gonna like THIS.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

nuts&bolts said:


> Yup.
> 
> Chris at OK Archery has really, really OUTDONE himself.
> 
> ...



I like this as well. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

nuts&bolts said:


> I am liking the current experiment....slightly longer than factory spec...just a few twists LONGER.
> Changes the FEEL of the DST 40....completely.
> 
> Shooting the DST 40,
> ...


One thing I think Ill do in the future is put my rest on the left side being a right handed shooter Gets more weight on the left side of bow for better balance
DB


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> One thing I think Ill do in the future is put my rest on the left side being a right handed shooter Gets more weight on the left side of bow for better balance
> DB


Daniel:

Chris at OK Archery says that
you can also use a left handed sight
to help with balance.....for us right handed shooters.


LOTS of options,
with the OK DST 40 shoot thru riser.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Man...I can't wait for 2013. I'm forcing myself to wait until them before I order one of these.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Karbon said:


> Man...I can't wait for 2013. I'm forcing myself to wait until them before I order one of these.


Karbon:

Figure a way to come visit me in California.....

and shoot the DST 40....
especially my "current version" of the DST 40
it's a little different cuz of that little white envelope...

and you MAY not be able to wait until 2013.


hehehehehehe


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL...you are NOT helping me brother.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

nuts&bolts said:


> Daniel:
> 
> Chris at OK Archery says that
> you can also use a left handed sight
> ...


Having options is such a good thing. I find Chris so willing to listen to the archers and there needs. 

60% let off is sounding good to me. Of when you got 10 cents worth of talent it can only help so much! LOL
DB


----------



## pcaz (Feb 17, 2012)

N&B

Quit teasing us, and show us whats in the envelope.

Should I be rethinking the purchase of a VE+ Your making the DST 40 sound real good.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

pcaz said:


> N&B
> 
> Quit teasing us, and show us whats in the envelope.
> 
> Should I be rethinking the purchase of a VE+ Your making the DST 40 sound real good.


Chris at OK Archery has designed a NEW 60% letoff draw length module.
This is a direct replacement for the existing modules.

Remove two torx screws.
Pull off the two modules on the top cam.

Install the new 60% letoff modules.
Put the 2 torx screws back into place.
I wax the threads and then snug up the torx screws.

Repeat for the bottom cam.

The limb bolts on the DST 40 are crazy long.

I dropped the peak draw weight from 59 lbs down to 50 lbs,
cuz OT2 says my Carbon Express Nano XR 450s should work better at 50 lbs,
instead of 59 lbs of draw weight.

Got the draw weight down to 50 lbs, and I can still see the end of the limb bolt screws.
So,
the DST 40 has a HUGE amount of draw weight adjustment.


So,
I was SOOOOO excited about receiving the the NEW 60% letoff modules
(cuz I heard some very very good things)
that I installed the modules last night.

CRAZY smoooooth....like chocolate pudding.

Even with a low draw weight of 50 lbs,
I'm GUESSING that the holding weight is 20 lbs-ish.

Too lazy to setup the draw board last night.

So, the wall is VERY solid, even at only 50 lbs of draw weight.

I usually try to setup my target bows with 21-22 lbs of holding weight.
Makes for a CRISPER shot with my Carter Slider release.


So,
I intend to crank the DST 40 back up to 59 lbs (max out the limb bolts again)
and put together an "AFTER" draw force curve.


I really like Hoyt Spiral cams.
I like them so much, I installed Hoyt Spiral X cams on my Mathews Apex 7...(my first FRANK_EN_BOW).


*The DST Hot Chili cam (small size cam with appropriate size DL module in the 60% letoff version)...
that's the ticket!*


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

> I really like Hoyt Spiral cams.
> I like them so much, I installed Hoyt Spiral X cams on my Mathews Apex 7...(my first FRANK_EN_BOW).
> 
> 
> ...


+

Do you think you could post a comparison (with some comments) between the spirals and the hot chilli's? DF curves and a few words?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Dan Zawacki said:


> +
> 
> Do you think you could post a comparison (with some comments) between the spirals and the hot chilli's? DF curves and a few words?


Hello Dan:

I don't have a Hoyt riser with the Hoyt Spiral X cams...right now.
I do have Hoyt Spiral X cams on my Mathews Apex 7.

I did have a Hoyt Proelite with Spirals, but sold that to a deserving AT fella.

So,
the Hoyt Spiral Cams have a draw stop peg, and depending on the size of the cam,
may have 3 or 4 draw stop positions.

The OK Archery 60% letoff cam does not have adjustable letoff.


The Hoyt Spiral Cams are FIXED draw length cams.
The OK Archery Hot Chili cam is adjustable in draw length, cuz the DL module can be rotated to different positions (one module...multiple DL positions).

The Hoyt Spiral Cams, of course, are single sided, so a cable guard is required.
The OK Archery Hot Chili cam system is a shoot thru cam system, so no cable guard.


The very first time I pulled the OK DST 40 to full draw,
I had the feeling that this Hot Chili cam gets to peak draw weight very rapidly...more rapidly than other cam systems I have owned...(Martin Nitrous, Hoyt Spiral, Maitland VTR).


At 50 lbs of draw weight,
the 60% letoff module for the Hot Chili cam is butter/ chocolate pudding smooth.

I REALLY like to set my target bows for 21-22 lbs of holding weight.
So, since the limb bolts on the DST 40 is SOOOOO LOOOONG,
even at 50 lbs of draw weight (10 lbs under max draw weight),
I can still see the bottom of the limb bolt.

So,
just use your indoor arrows
and set the draw weight down to 50 lbs and shoot away,
cuz you still have 20 lbs of holding weight,
and
hinge releases should fire VERY VERY crisply.


If you are shooting 3D or FITA,
then pull out your 3D line cutter arrows
or
then pull out your super skinny FITA arrows,
and bump up your draw weight to a skosh under 60 lbs,
and you should have 24 lbs of holding weight,
and with this much holding weight,
you should hold AMAZINGLY steady.

With 24 lbs of holding weight,
you may want to boost your stabilzer weight
to bump up the total mass of your shooting system,
and you should be holding ROCK steady.

I have quite a bit of weight on my Doinker side rod,
and
the HEAVY stabilizer system gets along REALLY nicely with the DST 40.




















I shot the DST 40 with just the front rod, and that was good.

I shot the DST 40 with the front rod AND the heavy SIDE ROD,
and then...the DST 40 changes its personality,

*and it feels like riding an aircraft carrier...it just does NOT move.*


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

I understood the engineering differences, but your comments on how quickly, but very smoothly these cams build and then transition is what I was after - Thank you.

I've only shot spirals on two occasions, but man were they a cam I could really learn to LOVE.

Sounds like the Chili is everything I liked about spirals, only more so!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Looking very forward to my new DST's coming in with them 60% mods on them. And thanks for the time you have spent on this bow and the threads. 




nuts&bolts said:


> Hello Dan:
> 
> I don't have a Hoyt riser with the Hoyt Spiral X cams...right now.
> I do have Hoyt Spiral X cams on my Mathews Apex 7.
> ...


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Great topic, N&B. 
Thanks, again, for all the testing and experimenting you have done for us on this wonderful bow. :thumbs_up


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Sagittarius said:


> Great topic, N&B.
> Thanks, again, for all the testing and experimenting you have done for us on this wonderful bow. :thumbs_up


Welcome.

Here is the new Draw Force Curve,
with the "prototype" 60% letoff draw length modules.

Soooooo smooth.
The draw force curve cannot really BEGIN to tell you/show you the difference.

Gotta ask some one who has these new modules...(e.g., Daniel Boone).











So, with the STANDARD modules, 
my holding weight was 18 lbs,
with my modified string and cable specs...
(69.5% letoff)

my string is 3/8ths longer than factory spec
and
my cables are 22 strand BCY Trophy with Halo 0.014 end servings
(end servings are a skosh on the THICK side).


So,
with the NEW 60% letoff modules,
my holding weight is now 22 lbs.....aaaaaaaaahhh (perfect...just the way I like)
so
I am getting about 63.2% letoff,
cuz my cable end servings JUST BARELY fit into the cable track on the new modules.

You can fine tune the letoff,
by playing with the ratio of the cable and bowstring length.


So,
I am getting LESS than 24 lbs of holding weight (60% letoff)
cuz I lowered the holding weight, by increasing my bowstring length 3/8ths longer than factory spec,
and then adjusting the DL module (it's adjustable for DL) to get to my DL spec.

Very customizable.
Sooooooo smooth.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Thought I'd jump in here Allen with a little new info of my own. Frank was nice enough to drop in yesterday with his DST 40 set up around 28.5 draw....was very, very impressed. This bow had the smooth build....8.3 inch brace....Large smooth cams. Bow was built and assembled meticulously. Wonderfull engineering and build quality. Absolutely nothing sloppy and very, very tight tolerances. Below is a pic of a smooth cam DST 40 DFC. SOOOOO SMOOOTH, I haven't seen a DFC like that in years. The reall surprise for me though was the speed. 58 lbs, 28.5, 328 grain arrow did 284....with the smoothest cams. It did have the 12 strand cables though. Way beyond what I was expecting in the speed department. I can only assume if you look at the DFC that there is a lot of speed to be had with more aggressive cams and a 7" brace if that is what someone is after. If your looking for smooth though it just currently does not get any better than this.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

BTW....we think alike. I'm shooting for about 20 to 22 lbs hold weight. Easy with the 60% mods and can't wait for my bow...

Something else I like about this cam system is it gives the archer immediate feedback on any twist pressure the archer may be applying to the grip. Come to full draw and anchor (the cam stays perfectly plumb the entire cycle)....take a look up at the top cam...if the string is coming off the cam at an angle it is YOU...adjust till it's second nature...kill x's


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

baldyhunter said:


> BTW....we think alike. I'm shooting for about 20 to 22 lbs hold weight. Easy with the 60% mods and can't wait for my bow...
> 
> Something else I like about this cam system is it gives the archer immediate feedback on any twist pressure the archer may be applying to the grip. Come to full draw and anchor (the cam stays perfectly plumb the entire cycle)....take a look up at the top cam...if the string is coming off the cam at an angle it is YOU...adjust till it's second nature...kill x's


You are going to like the 4 cable shoot thru system.

NO TOOLS / NO PRESS required, for a quick cable adjustment.

If you are creep tuning, and you want to make an adjustment to both cable end loops on the top axle...

easy - peasy...

just hook your thumb on the TOP RIGHT cable, and grab the riser and SQUEEZE...
and the TOP LEFT cable will go loose. 

Pop off the TOP LEFT cable end loop
and release the TOP RIGHT cable. 

You have THREE cables holding the bow together.

*Make your adjustments to the TOP LEFT cable end loop.*

Now
hook your thumb on the TOP RIGHT cable, and grab the riser with your fingers
and SQUEEZE...

and you now have enough slack to re-install the TOP LEFT cable end loop.


*REPEAT
for making adjustments to the TOP RIGHT cable end loop.*


CREEP Tuning the OK DST 40 is 
super fast,
super easy,
and
NO TOOLS, no bow press required.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Training with the DST 40 in my garage.
Shooting at a hanging string from 13 feet.

Tweaked the 4 cables (added a twist or two) to boost draw weight up to 58 lbs
and drop the holding weight down to 23.5 lbs (using the NEW 60% letoff cams).

That works out to 59.5% letoff. Just a twist or two in all four cables,
TRULY changes the FEEL of the valley/holding weight at the wall.

I have the cables at factory spec length...just added 2 full twists tonite
and
I made a custom string 3/8ths inches longer than factory spec.










Not much of the groove remaining on the cam.

SUPER SMOOOOOTH....when tweaked this way!

Took me nearly half an hour to FINALLY split the bowstring material,
shooting from 13 feet.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Current setup on the DST 40.











As I tweak the cables just a skosh shorter to boost up the draw weight,
but mostly to modify the feel of the valley...

(I also took one turn off the limb bolts)...

I have 58 lbs of draw weightand roughly 23-23.5 lbs of holding weight.

The side effect of all this tweaking,
is that the brace height also grows a skosh,
so I had to modify the string suppressor again....
(cut a new length of 3/8th drill rod and fine tune the internal stop).


Brace height is now at 7-15/16ths...
maybe 1/32nd under 8-inches.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> You are going to like the 4 cable shoot thru system.
> 
> NO TOOLS / NO PRESS required, for a quick cable adjustment.
> 
> ...


That's awesome no press for some quick adjustments. Also i am having a grip made and I told the maker to try to replicate the flat pyramid combined with the geometry of a Hoyt elite series target grip. Hope he can pull it off!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Longer brace height? The more the merrier!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Dont have my 60% module yet. Looking at your numbers. Ill be back under 60lbs with added speed. Currently at 64lbs.

Means a limb switch out to 50/60lbs which should work well for me. Never considered adjusting cables without being in press. Thanks for that tip.

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

How about this. 60% modules. WOO HOOO>


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> How about this. 60% modules. WOO HOOO>


Yup.
I got the same thing,
un-anodized version.

Final production versions will be anodized in color.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

nuts&bolts said:


> Yup.
> I got the same thing,
> un-anodized version.
> 
> Final production versions will be anodized in color.



Bows shooting so good. Kinda hate to change. But after this weekend tournaments. Im diffiantly going to 60%, lower let off always seems to break better on shot for me in the past. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Put the 60% modules on. Pulls real smooth all the way to wall. Reminds me of a spiral cam. Little more gressive and you wont creep or it will get away from you. Shot some tight groups right off the back with it. 

I like it. Those shooting BT release are really going to like it. Breaks crisp.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Shoulders just arent going to allow the 60% mods. Same thing happened on Spiral cams. Arthitus just flares up.

Real shame because this feels like a awesome cam that allot are going to like and shoot well with.

May exsperianment with them during indoor at lower poundage. Will regiure a limb swap.
DB


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Shoulders just arent going to allow the 60% mods. Same thing happened on Spiral cams. Arthitus just flares up.
> 
> Real shame because this feels like a awesome cam that allot are going to like and shoot well with.
> 
> ...



Hello Daniel:

I am running my DST 40 60 lb limbs down at 49.5 lbs.

I have the holding weight at 21 lbs. I have my Carter EVO release set to fire at 25 lbs.

This should work for you.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

nuts&bolts said:


> Hello Daniel:
> 
> I am running my DST 40 60 lb limbs down at 49.5 lbs.
> 
> ...


Currently got 60/70limbs on my bow. Really shooting so good with the modules I got I really find it hard to switch. Once something working so well and your shooting good why mess with it. Some are saying Im shooting better than they have seen in years. I got to agree.
Future plans is to get another Ok-Archery bow as back up bow with 50/60 lb limbs. 
DB


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Do they make a 80% letoff bow? I am thinking of a hunting set up. I had a Monster Phoenix bow with shoot through cables and had no problems loading it while hunting. Hunted with a single shot rifle for many years with out a hitch. First shot is the money shot. If they made a 34-35 a2a with 7'' brace 80% letoff with shoot through riser and cables wow might be my next bow.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

upserman said:


> Do they make a 80% letoff bow? I am thinking of a hunting set up. I had a Monster Phoenix bow with shoot through cables and had no problems loading it while hunting. Hunted with a single shot rifle for many years with out a hitch. First shot is the money shot. If they made a 34-35 a2a with 7'' brace 80% letoff with shoot through riser and cables wow might be my next bow.


http://www.ok-archery.de/renegade-dst-36/?L=2

This is the Renegade DST 36 with standard 70% letoff modules.

Standard brace height = 8.2 inches.

Talk to an OK Archery Dealer,
and a 7-inch brace height version (different limbs)
might be possible.

With some custom tuning of the string and cable lengths...

The 70% letoff modules can be tuned to deliver a lower holding weight.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

_@Daniel Boone, did somebody change his Avatar?_

I can't give detailed feedback regarding this, but the 7 - inch brace height version is definitely more "fun" to use.

I'll stick to the 8 - inch brace height for serious shooting.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*LATEST experiment with the DST 40*

Hello folks:

Been a while.

I just HAD to purchase a spool of 8190 and try it out for myself
on the DST 40.

Read a lot of threads.

Most folks are saying gotta change the "secret process".

Of course, couldn't find out what you gotta change in the process,
just that you gotta "change your process" cuz 8190 is NOT like the other stuff....namely 452X or whatever you like to use.


So,
had to make an "edu-ma-cated" guess as to the Process.

So, 8125 is more SPRINGY....than 452X. Gotta prep the material (translation...proper stretching during the build "process")....there's that SECRET word again.

So, I figure 8190 is going to also behave MORE SPRINGY.


Built a 57.5-inch FINISHED length string for the DST 40,
with the 29.0-inch AMO DL cam...(new 60% letoff version...this is a GREAT version...similar to the Hoyt Spiral in feel).

*OK Archery calls/sells this cam as a 27.25-inch REAL draw length cam....(also know as the TRUE draw length).*

So,
I did the 57.5-inch FINISHED LENGTH...

I multiplied by 0.811 (made up this number) to arrive at *46 twists* (much much MORE than my normal "process")...there's that SECRET word again
I decided I wanted a HIGH twist ratio to DEAL with the "spring-i-ness"...again, just a wild GUESS.

I multiplied 57.5....times....0.811....times 0.0075 to come up with the string post spread-apart setting.
Basically added 1/4-inch-ish....to get my post spread-apart setting.


I have a new 500 lb die compression spring on my stretcher.
Probably had somewhere between 300-350 lbs of stretching tension,
when building the bowstring and twisting...and letting the twisting string bundle sit on the stretcher
during dinner and the burnishing process. Took my time...a little SLOWER than usual,
cuz I wanted to let the 8190 twisted bundle have a nice, lazy STRETCH session.

Took my time installing the end servings, until FULL tension, to let that STRETCH session extend.

Then,
relaxed the twisted bundle with end servings only,
down to 100 lbs of tension or so,
and cranked it back up slowly
and back down slowly......

bundle is stable.

Installed the center serving at 350-ish lbs of tension,
and did not set the Beiter Heavy Winder too tight.


Installed the new Fletcher Peep sight
and tried that Tim Gillingham shrink tube around the peep sight.

Use a 3/16th drill bit inside the 3/16 peep as a guide rod,
during the heat shrinking process......(there's that SECRET word again).


Soooo,
the 8190 results is a much "SOFTER" feeling shot.

Very nice.

I was shooting Carbon Express Nano XR 450s at 50 lbs of draw weight...
and
now am shooting Carbon Express Nano XR 410s at 55 lbs of draw weight.

MUCH better tuning and group wise.


24 strands of BCY 8190.
BCY 3D 0.017 serving.


If you folks with NEW DST 40s are considering a custom string,
consider the 8190 and discuss it with your favorite string maker.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*My FINAL REVIEW of the DST 40...factory version to the current tweaked version*

My evolution of the OK DST 40 into the Perfect DST 40.

DST 40 Starting Point.............................................DST 40 Final Version
A)	70% Letoff Modules..................................60% Letoff Modules
B)	12-strand cables......................................22 strand cables (BCY Trophy)
C)	No Limbsaver leeches in the cables............One Limbsaver leech in each cable (total of 4)
D)	Unwrapped grip.......................................Tennis overwrap on grip (synthetic suede)
E)	Factory string..........................................BCY 8190 24 strand string (46 twists in 57.5-inch string)
F)	no SWAT weights.....................................3 SWAT weights on the left of the BOTTOM limb bolt
G)	CE Nano XR 450s @ 50# -60# DW............CE Nano XR 410s @ 55# DW
120 grain points.....................................120 grain points
half sheet arrow wrap..............................half sheet arrow wrap
Flex Fletch 187 vanes..............................Flex Fletch 187 vanes
28.75-29 inch DL....................................28.75-29 inch DL
(DST 40 DL mod is ¼-inch adjustable)

The stock OK Archery DST 40 is very very good. The modifications listed above, make the DST 40 BETTER.

Soooo, let’s go through the changes.

*MODIFICATION A*
If you order a DST 40, and you are a target shooter….
NO BRAINER…
order the 60% letoff modules. 

This allows you the OPTION to shoot lower draw weight (mid 50s), and still have your holding weight at the 20 22 lb range.


*MODIFICATION B*
My DST 40 came with experimental 12 strand cables. 
After discussions with OK Archery, I built some 22 strand cables with BCY Trophy. 
This improves the FEEL of the shot…TREMENDOUSLY. 


*MODIFICATION C*
Again in discussions with OK Archery, 
I added one Limbsaver leech in each cable, and the FEEL of the shot is SUPER comfy….
for those who want less feedback in the bow hand.


*MODIFICATION D*
On a hot day, my bow hand gets slippery, 
so the tennis overwrap (synthetic suede) helps prevent my bow hand from slipping higher up the grip. 

I was missing low cuz the bow would slip down in my bow hand. 
Wrapping the grip area is a good idea or keep a towel on your quiver.


*MODIFICATION E*
I made a BCY Trophy bowstring and shot that for a month, and 
then made a “high twist rate” BCY 8190 string. 

46 twists in a finished length of 57.5-inches for the 29.0-inch cam (REAL DL = 27.25-inches). 

This many twists is MORE than what I usually use, but…I kept hearing that 8190 requires a different “process”.

The difference in FEEL of the shot is simply AMAZING. 
I have always been a fan of 452X and lately been using Trophy. Rock solid performance. 

The difference in FEEL is like the difference between a HARDCORE race car and a LUXURY race car.


*MODIFICATION F*
Gotta try the OK Archery SWAT weights. 
The limb bolts have a plate that allow for OK Archery weights 
to be attached to the left or the right of each limb bolt, so you have 4 locations to try. 

I have 3 weights (they stack on top of each other) installed on the LEFT of the bottom limb bolt. 
It makes a noticeable difference, tuning the point of impact on the Vegas Target face.


*MODIFICATION G*
Switching from the BCY Trophy bowstring to the BCY 8190 bowstring
…AND…
switching to the stiffer arrows (CE Nano XR 450s to CE Nano XR 410s…
made the VERY GOOD DST 40 to a GREAT DST 40 
target shooting machine.



*FINAL RECOMMENDATION*
Pair the DST 40 with your favorite stabilizer setup….
(my Platinum Hi-Mod setup is also performing GREAT)

and the STIFFNESS of the DST 40 riser, 
combined with the STIFFNESS of my stabilizer setup, 
makes for a rock solid foundation…the sight picture is really steady.


Find a way to test drive one.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Great review Allen. Good thing about these bows they can be tweaked to fit the archers needs and wants. Chris with Ok-Archery has shown the willingness to listen and make changes if needed or wanted.
DB


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Indeed. We appreciate your time and technical support Alan on an already fine bow. They sure are fun to shoot and you can do so much with them.


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

Great report Alan !!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

rand_98201 said:


> Ive been waiting as well




Great bows for sure.
DB


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

ttt. This post needs to be on the new page here. 



nuts&bolts said:


> My evolution of the OK DST 40 into the Perfect DST 40.
> 
> DST 40 Starting Point.............................................DST 40 Final Version
> A)	70% Letoff Modules..................................60% Letoff Modules
> ...


----------



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

subscribed


----------

